# dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?



## katja (3. Mai 2012)

hallo an alle fleißigen teichbauer 

wie in einem anderen thread besprochen, möchte ich auf mein vorhandenes trasszementmörtelufer etwas abdichtendes auftragen, weil der mörtel schon ziemlich "säuft".

ich habe mich jetzt für dichtschlämme entschieden. 
der uferbereich ist abgeräumt, die pflanzen zwischengelagert, die erste schicht pampe aufgetragen, lief richtig gut die verarbeitung. 

um es zu verdeutlichen: ringsum an meinem teichlein verläuft weg und terrasse. deshalb habe ich die folie ca. 1 cm vor oberkante abgeschnitten und mit dem trasszement ein "steil"ufer gebastelt. es sind max. 15 cm von unten nach oben. davon, wenn alles klappt, max. 5-8 cm unter wasser.

ein anruf bei der firma hat mich dann doch entsetzt, der techniker meinte, ich müsse *7 tage* warten mit wasser auffüllen :shock vorher wäre die dichtschlämme unter umständen nicht durchgetrocknet.

ich gehe jetzt höchstens noch einmal drüber, es ist ja wie gesagt folie drunter, es geht nur darum, den mörtel von oben abzudichten. am ende habe ich vielleicht eine schicht schlämme von 3-4 mm denk ich. wasserdruck wäre ja auch nicht wirklich drauf.

das soll (bei den temperaturen!) 7 tage dauern, bis es durchgetrocknet ist? kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen 

wie sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

Servus Katja

Naja, ich würde den Aussagen der Techniker vertrauen ... 

Was ist die größte Tugend der Teichler ... 

Geduld, Geduld und nochmal Geduld ... 

Was hast davon wenn sich die Dichtschlämme in seine Bestandteile auflöst und du so eine graue Schicht über alles hast ...

Beitrag #3 schau auf dieses Bild ...

Der Aufwand diesen Grauschleier zu entfernen ... nein, da warte ich lieber 7 Tage und gebe noch einen zur Sicherheit dazu


----------



## katja (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

hallo helmut 

geduld?? was ist das denn?? 



ich dachte nur, so ne dünne schicht kann doch nicht sooo lange zum trocknen brauchen 
zumal man jetzt schon schön sieht, wo es noch feucht ist und wo nicht (zumindest oberflächlich) anhand der helleren oberfläche, angefangen dort, wo ich begonnen hatte. zum abschluss hin ist es noch dunkler. aber bis heute abend wird das überall gleich aussehen (wir haben ca. 20 grad im schatten).

also du siehst, DAS wollte ich nicht hören


----------



## eickie (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

Hallo Katja,

dann eben von mir etwas positiveres.
Wir haben bei Dichtschlämme (wie ich noch in Deutschland lebte) selbige nur mit dem Quast auf Beton in zwei Schichten aufgetragen.
Dann gewartet, bis es trocken aussah (etwa 2-3 Stunden) und dann Wasser marsch... !!
Haben damit nie Ärger gehabt... und selbst wenn... was soll denn passieren, was man nicht wieder auf die Schnelle korrigieren könnte !!
Also dann los und viel Spass..

Gruß Eickie


----------



## katja (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

hallo eickie, das gefällt mir schon viiiel besser 

ich habe die masse auch mit nem breiten pinsel zweimal aufgetragen. im moment sind die stellen, die ich zuletzt gemacht habe noch dunkler als der rest, somit wird das heute auf jeden fall nix mehr.
zumal ich ja erst wieder alle pflanzen, die im weg waren, einbringen möchte. ab morgen wird das wetter wohl mau, ebenso am we....wird dann wohl montag werden, und wenn das nicht reicht...... 

mehr geduld habe ich dann auch wirklich nicht


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

Hi Katja,

beim friseur musst du doch auch warten bis alles trocken ist  

die paar tage kannste doch noch warten oder ?


----------



## katja (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*



der war gut


----------



## Moonlight (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

Ja der war gut,nich katja   das schlimmste was passieren kann, ist das es nicht dicht ist. und das willst du doch nicht


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

 mandy, das will ich nicht! bin ja auch schön brav und halte mich zurück...


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

sodele, die woche ist rum, es ist heute bombenwetter und ich bin dann mal weg, uferbepflanzung wiederherstellen und dann wasser marsch! :freu


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

Servus Katja

Deine Geduld wird belohnt werden


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

sodele 

alle pflanzen drin, aufgeräumt und wasser marsch 

laut wasseruhr sind es jetzt 220 l mehr, macht dann also 1020 l, gar nicht mehr sooo mini 

jetzt nur noch :beten, dass alles hält 

wird doch langsam, oder?


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

Hallo Katja,

das Teichlein ist echt schön geworden  werd scho alles halten 



> ... mein teichbau ist platzbedingt am ende


der Rasen gehört wohl nimmer zu euch


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

 na ich brauch doch noch was zu mähen!


----------



## blackpainter (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

wirklich toll der kleine aber feine Teich

cu Reiner


----------



## katja (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

danke schön


----------



## Moonlight (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

Super hinbekommen Katja 
Wenn jetzt noch das Grünzeug wächst, wird das ein kleines aber feines Schmuckstück 

Mandy


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

danke  das hoffe ich auch mandy, dass das grünzeug nun richtig gas gibt


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

Servus Katja

Das Teichlein ist sehr schön geworden 

Die Pflanzen werden schon gas geben ... :beten

Wünsche Dir einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: dichtschlämme, wann wieder wasser einlassen?*

danke und danke helmut  dir auch einen schönen sonntag


----------

